# New BBW toon. Devil Girl.



## Jack Skellington (Mar 31, 2006)

First of all I wanted to thank everyone who posted all those kind comments about my previous toons. Thanks guys!  

Finally started drawing again tonight. 

This is my bbw toon version of Sindy the Altoids Too Hot Devil Girl. I honestly don't care much for cinnamon mints but I loved her retro 50s pin-up style.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Mar 31, 2006)

Great work Jack, I really like this one. Nice pose, too! Keep up the excellent drawing and thank you for sharing it with us!

Brenda


----------



## Leonard (Mar 31, 2006)

That's a really great sketch. You should absolutely ink it.


----------



## Placebo (Mar 31, 2006)

wow dude.... someone's got the skillz

a color version would be greatly appreciated

~Placebo


----------



## Carrie (Mar 31, 2006)

Oooooh, LOVE it!! :smitten: 

Keep drawing, mister.


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2006)

Agreed. Very nice.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2006)

Leonard LePage said:


> That's a really great sketch. You should absolutely ink it.


 
I'll subscribe to that!
Cute. Really cute.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 31, 2006)

Great Drawing!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice, glad to see something from you... I always enjoy it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you everyone. 

I just noticed that I messed up the date on the sketch. I put 96 instead of 06. What's even weirder is, I had originally put 86 on it. I noticed that mistake and changed the date last night. I didn't even notice until a few minutes ago the date I changed it to was also wrong. 

I guess I really am in a retro mind set!


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> I just noticed that I messed up the date on the sketch. I put 96 instead of 06. What's even weirder is, I had originally put 86 on it. I noticed that mistake and changed the date last night. I didn't even notice until a few minutes ago the date I changed it to was also wrong.
> 
> I guess I really am in a retro mind set!


I absolutely noticed this and then thought maybe it was just a stylized way of making a little 0 and a big 6.  like...o6 or something.


----------



## dragorat (Mar 31, 2006)

Great as always Jack...& as far as the trouble with dating the pic....Let's just say the Devil made you do it...


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow, very impressive Jack! Keep on trucking. Er... Drawing.


----------



## Tina (Mar 31, 2006)

Again, graceful lines, Jack. You have a style straight out of the 1940's - 50's. Lovely work. You know who I'd love to see you draw (and no obligation implied in this)? A fat Maleficent of Sleeping beauty. She's always covered up, but somehow I think you'd do her justice.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 31, 2006)

Tina said:


> You have a style straight out of the 1940's - 50's.



Thank you very much! I adore the romantic idealized pin-up art of the 40s and 50s. Comparing my toons to that style is very high praise.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow that is awesome! You should definitely ink it!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2006)

*JUMPIN' SUMPIN' !*

My _word_, but that's nice!

Have you been checking out the artwork of Coop? Not _our_ Coop, from the Dim. boards, but a different one. (http://www.coopstuff.com/) He does a lot of devil/bbw stuff (as well as concert posters and hot-rod pics), but they've all got this hard, nasty look (and often display too many anatomical details for my taste), whereas this lady of yours is incredibly alluring! Very sweet, and not just for a devil!

*sigh* :wubu: 

*Jack*, I really like the way you manage to make your work sexy without being vulgar.

Please continue to share what you can with us.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 31, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Have you been checking out the artwork of Coop?



I've seen Coop's stuff. I think he is an amazingly talented and skilled artist. I don't think I am anywhere even near the same league as Coop on a skill level. But just as a matter of preference, and that is by no means a knock at his work, his stuff tends to be a little explicit for my tastes.

I personally favor the more alluring and glamorous style of the 40s- 50s pin-up artists. Sexy and a bit whimsical without being explicitly sexual.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I've seen Coop's stuff. I think he is an amazingly talented and skilled artist. I don't think I am anywhere even near the same league as Coop on a skill level. But just as a matter of preference, and that is by no means a knock at his work, his stuff tends to be a little explicit for my tastes.
> 
> I personally favor the more alluring and glamorous style of the 40s- 50s pin-up artists. Sexy and a bit whimsical without being explicitly sexual.


_Precisely_ what I feel.


----------



## herin (Mar 31, 2006)

Jack, I love it! Your drawings, the ones I've seen, are just beautiful. You seem to capture a look that is so innocent and sexy at the same time. Keep up the wonderful work!


----------



## Pink (Apr 1, 2006)

That is an awesome piece of work!
Love it. xoxoxo Pink


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I've seen Coop's stuff. I think he is an amazingly talented and skilled artist. I don't think I am anywhere even near the same league as Coop on a skill level.


 
Your skill level is nearer than you think. Your sketches are great.



Jack Skellington said:


> I personally favor the more alluring and glamorous style of the 40s- 50s pin-up artists. Sexy and a bit whimsical without being explicitly sexual.


 
Me too. I even like this style in photos.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice. Ink would be awesome.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Apr 5, 2006)

omg i LOVE THIS!!!!! She's soooo sexy i just love this drawing yayyy!!!


----------



## Emi (Apr 7, 2006)

She looks a little bit like you Lynzee )


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *JUMPIN' SUMPIN' !*
> 
> My _word_, but that's nice!
> 
> ...




I saw Coop right away too... but you're so right on one thing, he's missing the vulgarity of Coop, which is pretty refreshing. I LOVE Coop, but can put very little of it on the wall. Visitors already gawk at my "But is it Art?" naked green alien fat girl print. People either love it or hate it. 

It's a lovely rendering, Jack! I seriously look forward to seeing more of what you can do! I dig your style.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## seavixen (Apr 10, 2006)

Hope you don't mind, but I couldn't resist colouring your beautiful illustration. I'm not very good at it, but I thought it'd be fun to try.  Gorgeous work on the devil girl, she also reminds me of Coop's work.


----------



## jamie (Apr 10, 2006)

She is gorgeous, great job....


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 10, 2006)

seavixen said:


> Hope you don't mind, but I couldn't resist colouring your beautiful illustration.



I don't mind at all. Beautiful job Seavixen!


----------



## seavixen (Apr 11, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't mind at all. Beautiful job Seavixen!



Thanks  Behold the inked look of Photoshop!


----------

